# Florida Man Caught Publicly Jerking with Gherkin in His Behind, Say Police



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A Tampa Bay area man was arrested for allegedly masturbating on private property with an “uneaten pickle” inserted in his rectum on Sunday afternoon.

Oldsmar Police in Pinellas County, Florida, accuse Eric L. Detiege, 47, of lying in the yard of a townhouse while pleasuring himself with one hand and a pickle in the other, according to an arrest complaint originally published by the Smoking Gun. The man faces a charge of Exposure of Sexual Organs, a misdemeanor in Florida. Detiege is reportedly being held in custody on a $150 bond.

The suspect reportedly holds a criminal record for resisting police, disorderly conduct, theft, and criminal mischief.

The arresting officer notes the incident occurred around 4pm local time on Sunday.


The criminal complaint notes that Detiege was not armed with a firearm and there is no mention of the pickle being taken as evidence. The report also notes the suspect did not appear to be under the influence of alcohol or drugs. The arresting officer did not draw a conclusion if there were signs of mental illness.



Note: Hell hath enlarged itself, and it is sitting there waiting on that guy to get there. He sounds like a real creep.











Florida Man Caught Publicly Jerking with Gherkin in His Behind, Say Police


A Tampa Bay area man was arrested for allegedly masturbating on private property with an “uneaten pickle” inserted in his rectum.




www.breitbart.com





PS: it occurred to me that I should have titled this differently: maybe this, Man Slut With A Butt Rocket.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I guess I won't be adding any more pickles to my stash.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I knew a feller who was named Watermelon after he shared a little too much information, one day,


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

Reminds me of the fellar that went to the grocery store and bought a few cucumbers and a jar of Vaseline.. He bought the Vaseline so nobody would thing he's a vegetarian..


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Jerking with Gherkin


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Does a topic like this have any value on a prepper forum?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NMPRN said:


> Does a topic like this have any value on a prepper forum?


Nope. Just more people trying to see what they can get away with, like my kids would do when they were 6 years old.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I think the OP is just bored. He's been posting music videos the past two days as well.
@MisterMills357, are you missing out on stimulating conversation in your daily life?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I think the OP is just bored. He's been posting music videos the past two days as well.
> @MisterMills357, are you missing out on stimulating conversation in your daily life?


No, I am doing OK, as far as the music videos go, I figured that I would post a few favorites. Is that odd? Maybe. I am not bored , but right now I am chagrined, and this article is not untoward or uncalled for.

It is an example of what is out there, but maybe everyone knows it already. In closing let me reiterate what I just wrote, I am not bored. I am a little miffed about the reception of this post however, and snide replies .

Concerning stimulating conversation, if I need any may I count on you? Perhaps you and I could engage in bouts of rapier wit, just send a PM. And if you don’t like my videos, could you keep that to your self, or send a PM? It just bad form to publicize it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nope. Just more people trying to see what they can get away with, like my kids would do when they were 6 years old.


 I took that off of Breibart, it is general news, and comparing me to your kids is insulting.
What do you think is going on in America? Well there is some of it. America has changed since Vietnam.
There are animals out there, haven’t you noticed? I have.

PS: as I said to Kauboy, you can always send me a PM if I seem out of bounds to you. Doing it in public is tacky.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

NMPRN said:


> Does a topic like this have any value on a prepper forum?


There it is, feast your eyes, how is that improper for a prepper forum? It demonstrates modern America, and you are insulted by it? Pay more attention in life and you will see tawdriness all around you.

Do you have any comments about gay pride parades? Attend one and watch with your own eyes, maybe it will wake you up. This article has value on a prepper forum as a wake up call, should you choose to accept it.

You seem insulted and lofty, maybe you should come down from your perch, and walk around in the mundane world.
The mundanity of evil in America was one reason that I posted the article, it is an everyday thing now.

In closing, you must be kidding.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Guess Captain Hide the Cucumber is now in a bit of a legal pickle. Then again he could have been trying to make bread and butt er pickles?

A story to relish.

Godspeed


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> It demonstrates modern America



Kink and perversion has been around as long as man has been walking upright.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Guess Captain Hide the Cucumber is now in a bit of a legal pickle. Then again he could have been trying to make bread and butt er pickles?
> 
> A story to relish.
> 
> Godspeed


God bless you, that is a clever reply.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> Kink and perversion has been around as long as man has been walking upright.


Not like it is today, and to blow this off like it is to be expected, is a serious underestimation of things.
You may want to take your yardstick and remeasure that assumption.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> No, I am doing OK, as far as the music videos go, I figured that I would post a few favorites.


We've had quite a few music threads. And we will most likely get them in the future. 

As to the body of your post, it's just showing how fast and far we are falling. 4pm if I remember correctly and out on the lawn. And yes, its sad to say but this type of behavior seems to be more frequent as time goes on.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> Not like it is today, and to blow this off like it is to be expected, is a serious underestimation of things.
> You may want to take your yardstick and remeasure that assumption.


You tend to paint with a broad and inaccurate brush assuming I'm "blowing it off like it is to be expected".
If you don't think perversion was rampant in days gone by...if you don't think Spartan warriors were expected to have male lovers....if you don't think good ole American males were friendly with farm animals...that a lot of stuff happened back then, it is you that needs a little recalculation.
The difference is, it wasn't flaunted as it is today.

Tell me the story of Sodom and Gomorrah daddy.....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> You tend to paint with a broad and inaccurate brush assuming I'm "blowing it off like it is to be expected".
> If you don't think perversion was rampant in days gone by...if you don't think Spartan warriors were expected to have male lovers....if you don't think good ole American males were friendly with farm animals...that a lot of stuff happened back then, it is you that needs a little recalculation.
> The difference is, it wasn't flaunted as it is today.
> 
> Tell me the story of Sodom and Gomorrah daddy.....


I paint with a broad brush and with general themes because they fit the times. 

What use is a fine brush when the subject is queerness or thugs with pickles? That is the essence of coarseness.

The story of Sodom and Gommorah is found in Genesis 19, go read it versus spewing commentary.

Here is what happened to Sodom and Gommorah, the Lord rained down fire and sulfur and he killed everything in those cities and their suburbs.

All of the queers, all the witches, all that practiced bestiality, all of the thrives, liars and perverts: they all died. 

That was a pretty broad brush too: and it was just, and right that those cities perished.

My broad brushing is done for now.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> No, I am doing OK, as far as the music videos go, I figured that I would post a few favorites. Is that odd? Maybe. I am not bored , but right now I am chagrined, and this article is not untoward or uncalled for.
> 
> It is an example of what is out there, but maybe everyone knows it already. In closing let me reiterate what I just wrote, I am not bored. I am a little miffed about the reception of this post however, and snide replies .
> 
> Concerning stimulating conversation, if I need any may I count on you? Perhaps you and I could engage in bouts of rapier wit, just send a PM. And if you don’t like my videos, could you keep that to your self, or send a PM? It just bad form to publicize it.


Glad to hear you're doing good.
You don't want me as a pen-pal. I'm clingy, self-absorbed, and generally unreliable.
I never stated that I didn't like what you were posting, but the combination did seem a bit odd when no context is provided.
Perhaps an intro/outro to such posts, tying them in to your broader point, would help us to better infer their intent.

As to the article, it certainly details quite a spectacle, and provides further evidence of the current moral decay that has found it suitable to come out of the shadows and flaunt in broad daylight. The world done gone crazy.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> I took that off of Breibart, it is general news, and comparing me to your kids is insulting.
> What do you think is going on in America? Well there is some of it. America has changed since Vietnam.
> There are animals out there, haven’t you noticed? I have.
> 
> PS: as I said to Kauboy, you can always send me a PM if I seem out of bounds to you. Doing it in public is tacky.


I thought you found it @ OTP


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Guess I will not want pickle and brown mustard with my Berger.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Glad to hear you're doing good.
> You don't want me as a pen-pal. I'm clingy, self-absorbed, and generally unreliable.
> I never stated that I didn't like what you were posting, but the combination did seem a bit odd when no context is provided.
> Perhaps an intro/outro to such posts, tying them in to your broader point, would help us to better infer their intent.
> ...


Yes I realized that the post would appear odd or even bizarre, but I did it anyway. I suppose that this ex posts facto defense will suffice, since that’s all that can be done. I have suffered through decades of blood sugar swings, and they wrecked my mind. I have nearly died a few times from them, having had at least one reading of 26.

I had one last year where I almost went into a coma, I could feel it taking me. I forgot at least 30 minutes of the immediate past, and its permanently erased, I still don’t remember the events. I stopped the crash with a 44 oz Coke.

So, I am rebuilding my mind, but the places where I put the videos, may be salvageable . I am thinking about posting social commentary, in the edited spots where the vids were. If I do, it won’t be anything less than shooting both barrels of a double barreled shotgun. And if that does not play out, c’est la vie.


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> There it is, feast your eyes, how is that improper for a prepper forum? It demonstrates modern America, and you are insulted by it? Pay more attention in life and you will see tawdriness all around you.
> 
> Do you have any comments about gay pride parades? Attend one and watch with your own eyes, maybe it will wake you up. This article has value on a prepper forum as a wake up call, should you choose to accept it.
> 
> ...


I don't go to any parades at all but, I wouldn't mind going and watching the Portland Naked Bike Ride one of these years..


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

kl0an said:


> I don't go to any parades at all but, I wouldn't mind going and watching the Portland Naked Bike Ride one of these years..


They cancelled the Gay Pride shindig for this year: but it would have been a hoot to hold a Bible, and quote Genesis 19.

What is this Nekked Bike Ride? You know something, I think that I have heard of it. I saw it on Yahoo News or somewhere.


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

See for yourself: Nekid people with bikes May not be suitable for children and teenagers but, really, like they haven't seen it already..

BTW, I think that was one of the quickest responses to a post to date on this forum..


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

kl0an said:


> See for yourself: Nekid people with bikes May not be suitable for children and teenagers but, really, like they haven't seen it already..
> 
> BTW, I think that was one of the quickest responses to a post to date on this forum..


I guess that I was right there when you posted, so that’s why it was so quick. I looked at some of the pictures, is the bike ride a protest against cars and oil?


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm sure he'll probably get off (charges dropped, not the other way) by telling the judge he identifies as a garden vegetable which makes what he was doing just a natural part of nature. 

Yeah, this is the kind of stuff that happens now. Welcome to a country controlled by liberal democrats........


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

kl0an said:


> See for yourself: Nekid people with bikes May not be suitable for children and teenagers but, really, like they haven't seen it already..
> 
> BTW, I think that was one of the quickest responses to a post to date on this forum..


Strange people.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Why the Hell is this newsworthy? Seriously. This is moronic.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Why the Hell is this newsworthy? Seriously. This is moronic.


It may be moronic but this is the level we are sinking too. This guy's behavior is becoming the norm.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> It may be moronic but this is the level we are sinking too. This guy's behavior is becoming the norm.


No. Not the norm. As a matter of fact, it wouldn't be reported were it the norm.
It is reported so that it is in our faces, and the longer stupid is in our faces, the quicker stupid becomes the norm.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> No. Not the norm. As a matter of fact, it wouldn't be reported were it the norm.
> It is reported so that it is in our faces, and the longer stupid is in our faces, the quicker stupid becomes the norm.


Stupid is already the norm. Look around. Good has become evil and evil has become good.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Why the Hell is this newsworthy? Seriously. This is moronic.


Why are people saying that? How is it moronic to post this? You are confusing matters, in that you are offended by this being posted. You should be offended that there are apes out there who are just like that guy. 

All that I did was put up a post about them. The article is from Breibart , a reputable news organization. They didn’t make the guy do it, they just reported it. Your grandkids live in a world where this guy roamed free, and he will roam free again. Him and 10,000 other creeps just like him.

I will say to you what I said to NMPN, go attend a gay pride parade, when they start up again.
That is the coming new normal, and they are surreptitiously attacking the old normal.
You can kiss the Judeo Christian world view goodbye. The other side is winning. Take a look around.

I live in Tampa Bay and it has changed in the 10 years thatI have been here. And it not just the queers that are worse, the general population is worse.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Why are people saying that? How is it moronic to post this? You are confusing matters, in that you are offended by this being posted. You should be offended that there are apes out there who are just like that guy.
> 
> All that I did was put up a post about them. The article is from Breibart , a reputable news organization. They didn’t make the guy do it, they just reported it. Your grandkids live in a world where this guy roamed free, and he will roam free again. Him and 10,000 other creeps just like him.
> 
> ...


Sure, it is from Breitbart but that doesn't make it decent. A case of public indecency might be locally newsworthy but that's about it.

Yes, this once Christian nation has been set loose from its Christian mooring. We know that. This is a better example of that:
CA Bill Proposes Removing Cops Who Express Religious Or Conservative Beliefs | Harbingers Daily


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Sure, it is from Breitbart but that doesn't make it decent. A case of public indecency might be locally newsworthy but that's about it.
> 
> Yes, this once Christian nation has been set loose from its Christian mooring. We know that. This is a better example of that:
> CA Bill Proposes Removing Cops Who Express Religious Or Conservative Beliefs | Harbingers Daily


I thought CA already had a law that only progressive ideas were allowed. This doesn't surprise me. I also expect other states to follow suit.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Why the Hell is this newsworthy? Seriously. This is moronic.


Jokes and sarcasm aside, this is "newsworthy" because journalists are lazy bums most of the time.
Since Florida is one of the few states with laws to maintain an open public record, it's easy to find things to write about.
As this article points out:


> One of the main reasons Florida can sometimes seem like the no man’s land of the South is because of its open public records laws, which compared to other states are very, well, open. Florida has the Florida Sunshine laws, which basically protects the public’s access to public records like documents, videos or audio concerning Florida’s government. For journalists, Florida is a never-ending field day of outlandish stories simply because they have relatively easy access to police reports, which isn’t common across the U.S. Comparatively, Florida has some of the best policies concerning public access to government documents.


(source: https://www.alligator.org/article/2019/03/The truth behind Florida manthe-truth-behind-florida-man)

What we can infer from this is that these kinds of crazies are likely abundant, but the public isn't aware.
Ask a local cop buddy what's the weirdest thing they've seen this past week alone, and be ready.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Note: if I say something stupid and right outa the blue, I have been riding a bike long distances, in the hot Sun.

I rode over 40 miles the day before yesterday, and I am making stupid mistakes on the forum.

So, if I inadvertently say something out of the blue, I probably meant it differently or to a different member. Or something.

Sorry.


----------

